# Jon, are you



## mattrud (Feb 28, 2013)

ready? Going to be a long weekend for us both.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Feb 28, 2013)

What, with a ton of chefs, cooks and industry types in town, you might be busy?


----------



## edredlee (Feb 28, 2013)

Plus, where will you be eating at!?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm ready... been eating extra all week to help expand my stomach


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 28, 2013)

Your toes aren't going to fit into those toe shoes....


----------

